# 226 X-Five Competition



## jeffie (Aug 5, 2007)

My new gun shoot as a draem, i put all sort off 9 mm ammo in it and its 

seems to have no change at all what kind off ammo you use.

The new X-five competition is my favorite


Jeff


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I know what you're saying, the X-five is a heck of a fine shooting pistol. It was one of my favorites the first time I shot it. Another nice target nine you might want to try is the S&W 952.


----------



## SigX5 (Sep 13, 2007)

nice to hear, cant wait to get mine, but the paperwork here in Sweden is not so fast when you buy weapons...


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

The X-Five is amazing. I think its one of the best 9mms money can buy. I have the standard version, but the Competition model is great as well. Its just like mine, but without the wood grips and adjustable trigger. I never adjusted my trigger anyway. The factory setting is great.

Here's my X-Five along with my P210. The P210 is a Swiss legend, but prices are way out of control now.


----------

